# Rainbow colored sears free-spirit?



## OHV DeLuxe (Nov 14, 2007)

I remember when i was 5-6 years old in Norway my brother had a multi-colored sears free spirit i think. it was fading through many colors from lower fork to rear hub, with banana seat, 20" wheels. Think it had whats called cantilever frame with the two flowing thinner bars extending from rear hub to steering head.
The bike ended up in an old loft, and after several years it was thrown away by the next owner, that bike kinda stood out as quite special in norway, even though we had Tomahawk, Crossmaster, Apache, and a few more i don`t remember.
I`ve asked my mom to find all kinds of pictures of our old bikes, maybe i can find it there.
Hope one of you great guys know what i remember?


----------



## OHV DeLuxe (Apr 7, 2008)

*Spyder?*

After further investigation i think maybe it could be a ca 1966 Sears Spyder 
Did these come in multicolor?


----------

